# theCaptn vs Tren Ace



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2011)

Greetings all,

I've been running tren ace for the last few weeks as part of a cutting diet:

Tren ace 50mg ED
test cyp 200mg EOD

No real sides, feeling good with the cyp EOD protocol . . .  then saw an interesting post by OldSchoolLifter that goes against 'common knowledge' of 'always having test dose higher than tren'

To quote:



> For a recomp, If you can utilize more of the tren in your body rather than the cyp, you will recomp faster, and so far for me, and the others, you will experience little to no sides.
> 
> Seems you are not sensitive to tren like most, and Ideally you would be a strong canadite to run this protocol.
> 
> ...



So this is what Ive done. To review the updated cycle:

wk 1-4 test cyp 200mg EOD (700mg EW)
wk 1 -4 tren ace 50mg ED (350mg EW)

wk 5-8 test cyp 200mg x 2 (400mg EW)
wk 5-6 tren ace 75mg ED (525mg EW)
wk 7-8 tren ace 100mg ED (700mg EW)

I have upped Caber to 0.5 x3 wk to counter any potential progesterone issues, but Ive never had any previous issues with gyno.

Currently been pinning tren 75mg ED for a week (slin pin method) - aggression is off the charts, slight decrease in sleep quality. Cardio capacity is restricted.

Diet is strict carb cycling - one refeed a week. Paleo principles apply.

Weight is up 5lbs (227lb) since start of cycle . . . I'll keep this updated regularly.

Big thanks to OldSchoolLifter . . perhaps I'll be cursing him in a few weeks


----------



## GMO (Sep 1, 2011)

Everyone responds to Tren differently of course, but you seem to be handling it well.  I think the notion that you HAVE to run your Test higher than Tren comes from the libido issues that arise from its brother, Nandrolone.  Personally, I have never experienced, nor personally know anyone who has had libido issues with Tren, especially when running a dopamine antagonist like caber. You will be fine bro...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks GMO . . ace is a good ester to experiment with. Whats the worse that can happen? 

I'll be sure to post a couple of pics in a couple of days


----------



## GMO (Sep 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> thanks GMO . . ace is a good ester to experiment with. Whats the worse that can happen?
> 
> I'll be sure to post a couple of pics in a couple of days


 

Cool^^^

I take it that you are no longer "unjerked and undesirable"?

Oh the wonders of Tren...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2011)

GMO said:


> Cool^^^
> 
> I take it that you are no longer "unjerked and undesirable"?
> 
> Oh the wonders of Tren...



yeah, hardened and lean - especially when I wake in a pool of sweat in the AM  . . .. need to work on that tan 

Would you believe I started on a 'cutting diet' and added lbw??


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 1, 2011)

I've only done tren once. Didn't do caber with my cycle tho. Never had any problems. This was years ago tho. I wouldn't risk it now days.


----------



## GMO (Sep 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Would you believe I started on a 'cutting diet' and added lbw??


 
On Tren? Hell yeah...that's what it does!


----------



## independent (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking at your dosage vs. results I would say your gear is bunk.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 1, 2011)

^It's a cut cycle bro. 

Curious to see how you like the tren higher than the test.

Ohh tren


----------



## GMO (Sep 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> ^It's a cut cycle bro.
> 
> Curious to see how you like the tren higher than the test.
> 
> Ohh tren


 

Exactly, on a cut or recomp it is very common to gain very little weight as you increase LBM, but decrease BF%.


----------



## independent (Sep 1, 2011)

Fuck the Captn and his bunk gear.


----------



## scwarzenegger (Sep 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I've been running tren ace for the last few weeks as part of a cutting diet:
> 
> ...


 This seems good! Keep us updated Captn!
My next cycle I will run:
Tren a 60mg ED
Test prop 60 mg ED
Anavar 40mg ED
I think that combination will be awesome


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 1, 2011)

How tall are you captn? Because if you are under 6'1 and you're 227 with low bf%, you are reaching beastly territory


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Looking at your dosage vs. results I would say your gear is bunk.



Couple of my buddies flipped the fk out on this tren, on much lower dosages.

DRSEGE always delivers quality gears


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> How tall are you captn? Because if you are under 6'1 and you're 227 with low bf%, you are reaching beastly territory



Just over 6'1", prob about 14-15%? not low enough .... Yet.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I've been running tren ace for the last few weeks as part of a cutting diet:
> 
> ...




Nice brother, looking forward to your results, haha I hope you wont be cursing me, but From personal experience, and others, you should be A OK!~!


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Just over 6'1", prob about 14-15%? not low enough .... Yet.



Good luck bro. I assume that you're using this cycle to cut down to 9-10bf%, while adding LBM?


----------



## renohawj (Sep 1, 2011)

How's your sleep now with the increase tren?


----------



## BigBird (Sep 1, 2011)

What sleep?  He's probably going on one whole week without a wink!  lol.


----------



## wannashred (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been 700mg of tren a a week n sleeping like baby :-D for some reason I don't respond to tren as others. Eq does a better job for me


----------



## bwrag (Sep 1, 2011)

I like tren higher than test also. I read a few articles that you just want to take the minimal test to have libido and such, and let the tren do the work since its more potent.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 1, 2011)

I have run Tren at 400mg weekly and test at 150mg weekly and the sides were pretty low for me. I was at the end of a cut so I was trying to hold less water therefore my prop dose was lower than the Tren dose.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2011)

BigBird said:


> What sleep?  He's probably going on one whole week without a wink!  lol.



It's been getting worse. Last night about 5 hrs. Felt my body surging all night. God awful bad mood I'm going to go postal.


----------



## alphabolic (Sep 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> It's been getting worse. Last night about 5 hrs. Felt my body surging all night. God awful bad mood I'm going to go postal.


 
im currently running 50mg tren ace, 50mg mast, and 50mg test a week and am only on my 3rd day.  starting to wake up in the middle of the night which i NEVER do.  no night sweats yet.  but the pumps are incredible.  i've been going to the gym twice ED and never wanna leave.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2011)

I train E3D with cardio in between. Less is moar 

Pinned my bi this morning, sweet sweet slin pinnin'


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I train E3D


 
That explains it


----------



## ZECH (Sep 1, 2011)

You can probably run tren higher than test to a certain point. Wherever your limit is, you will know it. At some point you will reach benefits vs sides......then I think you will say time to lower the tren dose. Keep us updated.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> That explains it



Explains that quality and recovery beat quantity for gains? Yes it does 

Goddamit I don't think I'll be dosing higher, this shit is intense!


----------



## BigBird (Sep 2, 2011)

Still wrapping up my Tren Ace and typically wake up several times each night drenched in sweat and also with my arms and shoulders pulsating and veins popping out. I actually have to go look in the mirror to see WTF it looks like. Midnight freakshow in my household, lol. Love it but it definately takes on a mentally exhaustive toll sooner or later - combined with the high energy and feelings of aggravation.  It all comes out in the gym. The limit of continuous sleep for me stands around 3hrs - wake up - then back to sleep eventually. And the merry-go-round continues. I have one more shot of Tren Ace and then breaking from a 5-6 week run on Tren. Time to switch Tren with Primo (Bayer Schering amps). Sleep quality expected to improve. 

Good luck Captn.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2011)

On the way to getting well jacked at the expense of mild delerium 

Got a carb load toms after legs ... Will post some snaps.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 3, 2011)

Weird. I don't get the sleep sides. I'm still sleeping pretty good. I might wake up once or twice. Haven't woken up sweaty in a while. But I'll tell you if I even think about doing anything mildly taxing I start to sweat. 

By the time I walk to class in the mornings, I'm fucking drenched. Hard to pick up chicks when you look like you just took a shower in your clothes.


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> By the time I walk to class in the mornings, I'm fucking drenched. Hard to pick up chicks when you look like you just took a shower in your clothes.



yeah, but when you get off cycle and you're huge and ripped, you'll be getting more ass than a toilet seat


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2011)

Sleep was a little broken not too bad. Been through wild emotional swings this morning also remembered I haven't had any test for week. Fuck.

Waist has shrunken dramatically, looking fwd to a carb load. Going to stash a milk-whey-dextrose-creatine shake in my fridge for mid-night consumption.

Gears!


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 3, 2011)

No test??? LOL!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> No test??? LOL!



I was previously pinning 200mg cyp eod so it's no biggie to be 3 or 4 days late


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I was previously pinning 200mg cyp eod so it's no biggie to be 3 or 4 days late


True dat


----------



## wannashred (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea capt i used to wake up just you on another brands tren, have to look in the mirror like WTF haha, but Is it just me or why is it that 700mg of this tren is doing jack for me. N 700mg test n 350 mast . Starting
To thing it's Underdosed.... Today I've decided to run the tren high than my test at 500 tren 350 test 350 mast now see if I can less saturate the receptors . But I'm not really getting a response from my previous dose 


---
- 

HOOGIE FOR LIFE


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2011)

Carb load over, 2 more wks to go then I'm done for a while.

My next 2 pins are more like 90mg, let's just hope things don't get much moar twisted.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gonna SFW tonight!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2011)

Last week off this. Going to diet hard then maintenance for a month or so.

Tren is doing a number on my emotional welbeing, but my god it delivers.

6 weeks is enough for me, great kicker or finisher for any cycle. Probably the later as I need some serious fkg downtime.

Tren!


----------



## alphabolic (Sep 12, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Last week off this. Going to diet hard then maintenance for a month or so.
> 
> Tren is doing a number on my emotional welbeing, but my god it delivers.
> 
> ...


 
hell yea bro im doing 6 weeks of tren.  was thinking about extending it to 8 weeks but im on day 14 and already notice a huge difference so i probably wont need to.  im on 420mg tren ace a week and have absolutely zero sides whatsoever.  still wondering when the night sweats are supposed to kick in.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 12, 2011)

^ Man I'm up to 70mg ED and I have yet to have terrible night sweats or the horrible sides everyone gets. I will sweat my ass off when it's hot outside and I get winded easily. I've had very minor night sweats, but nothing serious. Maybe I'm lucky. It's a fucking miracle drug though, that's for sure.


----------



## alphabolic (Sep 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> ^ Man I'm up to 70mg ED and I have yet to have terrible night sweats or the horrible sides everyone gets. I will sweat my ass off when it's hot outside and I get winded easily. I've had very minor night sweats, but nothing serious. Maybe I'm lucky. It's a fucking miracle drug though, that's for sure.


 
couldn't agree more.  and some days i have used 70mg instead of 60 because i drew too much into the syringe and didnt feel like adjusting it.  plus my source over-fills and over-doses all his vials which is a plus. 

i do get a little tired throughout the day but that happened on my test/anavar cycle so it might have to do more with the rapid weight gain than the tren.  all i know is i fucking feel like zeus 24/7 on this stuff.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2011)

Less sides when you drop the test and raise the tren. 

The only real sides I'm getting is the emotional rollarcoaster, and that is tiring, to the point of some weird physical crash. The dieting probably has something to do with it.


----------



## BigBird (Sep 13, 2011)

On Tren, my wife notices a look in my eye that says I want to kill someone right now - whether we are walking the baby or grocery shopping.  The main thing is that I never explode on anyone or anything and keep things in perspective but the mental exhaustion on Tren is a trip in and of itself.  However, sometimes the annoyance/irritability I feel is definately noticeable and I have to remind myself, "It's the Tren, it's the Tren,..."

Like the Captn', my waist has shrunken/narrowed so much that a belt looks riduclous because the waistband of the pants get all bunched up when tightening the belt holes.  Have to spend extra money to buy new pants.  Unbelievable yet enjoying the ride.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 13, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Like the Captn', my waist has shrunken/narrowed so much that a belt looks riduclous because the waistband of the pants get all bunched up when tightening the belt holes.


 
That's when you tigheten it up and your zipper sticks out and it looks like you have a boner....or do you?


----------



## wannashred (Sep 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> That's when you tigheten it up and your zipper sticks out and it looks like you have a boner....or do you?



Hahahaha or a HOOOGGEE CAWK LMAO


---
- 

HOOGIE FOR LIFE


----------



## alphabolic (Sep 13, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Less sides when you drop the test and raise the tren.
> 
> The only real sides I'm getting is the emotional rollarcoaster, and that is tiring, to the point of some weird physical crash. The dieting probably has something to do with it.


 
i havent had any emotional sides at 420mg tren a week, and no bursts of anger or anything like that. but i get irritated when people ask me numerous questions. it's like if the conversation doesnt end when i want it to, i get pissed off and it shows.

im gonna raise it to 600-650mg of tren for the last 4 weeks since i have barely any sides.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## BigBird (Sep 13, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> i havent had any emotional sides at 420mg tren a week, and no bursts of anger or anything like that. but i get irritated when people ask me numerous questions. it's like if the conversation doesnt end when i want it to, i get pissed off and it shows.
> 
> im gonna raise it to 600-650mg of tren for the last 4 weeks since i have barely any sides.


 
Sounds like a young lady co-worker of mine.  Fat, disgusting and UGLY to top it off.  If she were eye candy I could deal with it but Holy shit can she ramble on about things I have zero interest in and she sure as hell can't take a hint.  My blood starts boiling and I wonder if it's the Tren or is she really that annoying.  I think a combination of both.


----------



## BigBird (Sep 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> That's when you tigheten it up and your zipper sticks out and it looks like you have a boner....or do you?


 
Needless to say - Yes.  Yes, I do.  Shall I post a pic of my circumcised purple throbber??


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 13, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Needless to say - Yes. Yes, I do. Shall I post a pic of my circumcised purple throbber??


 
I'm good on pictures of your veiny villian. 


Dude I think there is a girl like that at every office. In mine it's the same thing but you can be having a convo with someone else and she thinks that you were talking to her. She butts in and is fucking ugly as sin. She also has this deep love for England which confuses the fuck out of me cause she's from the states. I want to kill her.


----------



## BigBird (Sep 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I'm good on pictures of your veiny villian.
> 
> 
> Dude I think there is a girl like that at every office. In mine it's the same thing but you can be having a convo with someone else and she thinks that you were talking to her. She butts in and is fucking ugly as sin. She also has this deep love for England which confuses the fuck out of me cause she's from the states. I want to kill her.


 
If you do kill her, leave one round in the chamber so I can put one in the forehead of the nuisance gal that I have to deal with.  Some fat and/or ugly chicks are actually pretty cool to hang out with.  But not this one.


----------



## colorado (Sep 13, 2011)

What brand Tren are you using?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2011)

colorado said:


> What brand Tren are you using?



My golden tren dribbles from zeus' cock, and delivered to the DRSE in the mouths of angels


----------



## colorado (Sep 13, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> My golden tren dribbles from zeus' cock, and delivered to the DRSE in the mouths of angels




Oh. That make sense. 

I'm glad that you're showing others that tren is best used when the test has been lowered. I've had so many people reject my opinion when I state this in a public forum. Really, all I can do is laugh. Tren is awesome when you don't have to deal with the extreme sides that most do when they run a high level of test.

Good luck with the remainder of your cycle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 21, 2011)

This is still running. I tried adjusting the dosages to find the sweet spot, each dose ran for 2 days to get the feel for it. after the two days I ran the STD 75mg for 3 days to return to baseline.

Both 90 & 100mg is too high. Spiked BP gave me a headache, less sleep & nearly too much agression, but this could be sleep related. 

70-80 is the sweet spot for me. Probably the lower end. Next tren cycle I would start at 70 for a few weeks then lift the dose to 80. 

I got 20mls left, so might as well run it out 

Also, I'm pinning all my test slin method as well. It's the bomb!


----------



## J.thom (Sep 21, 2011)

nice


----------



## suprfast (Sep 21, 2011)

sounds tasty for a second cycle


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> This is still running. I tried adjusting the dosages to find the sweet spot, each dose ran for 2 days to get the feel for it. after the two days I ran the STD 75mg for 3 days to return to baseline.
> 
> Both 90 & 100mg is too high. Spiked BP gave me a headache, less sleep & nearly too much agression, but this could be sleep related.
> 
> ...



Great to hear brother!  Glad your liking the protocol!


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 21, 2011)

Does it just keep getting better for you Capt'n? The body recomp I'm experiencing is amazing right now. EQ in full swing and the tren going hard. I bumped it up to 80mg ED and that was too much. Got some serious backne going on. I think I'm good at 60-70 ED.


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> On the way to getting well jacked at the expense of mild delerium
> 
> Got a carb load toms after legs ... Will post some snaps.


 how old is your little boy in the pictures?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Does it just keep getting better for you Capt'n? The body recomp I'm experiencing is amazing right now. EQ in full swing and the tren going hard. I bumped it up to 80mg ED and that was too much. Got some serious backne going on. I think I'm good at 60-70 ED.


 
Pretty much. . .  I should probably end things but the results just keep getting better.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 22, 2011)

what locations do you slin pin?


----------



## pieguy (Sep 22, 2011)

dollarbill said:


> what locations do you slin pin?



Are you asking thecaptn specifically, or just in general? People pin all over the place with slins usually. 

Bicep (outer), pecs, traps, tris, delts, quads (lean legs, some people report pain), etc. etc.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 22, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Are you asking thecaptn specifically, or just in general? People pin all over the place with slins usually.
> 
> Bicep (outer), pecs, traps, tris, delts, quads (lean legs), quads (some people report pain), etc. etc.


 

thnks


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Pretty much. . . I should probably end things but the results just keep getting better.


 

I'm in the same spot bro. I have like 10ml left so I figure I might as well finish it on out. Speaking of which, gonna hit a slin pin right meow.


----------



## jimm (Sep 22, 2011)

i might go and make a sandwhich..


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Are you asking thecaptn specifically, or just in general? People pin all over the place with slins usually.
> 
> Bicep (outer), pecs, traps, tris, delts, quads (lean legs, some people report pain), etc. etc.


 
mainly pecs, tri's and front delts - all the places I wont pin with a 1" or 1.25". Have tried quads a few times.


----------



## Mothergoose (Oct 4, 2011)

This is a good thread. Thanks to all that posted as it was very informative.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 4, 2011)

How's it coming capt'n? I've been going strong on 75mg ED for the last few weeks I only have a few more pins worth of tren left so I'm about to be off. Not gonna lie, kind of ready to get off and get back to not sweating my ass off at night randomly. I just don't want to lose this badass look and strength I have right now.


----------



## blazeftp (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice log Bro. Any more updates ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Nice log Bro. Any more updates ?



Yeah man, have thrown in a little dbol and shit has gone wild  

Will update in more detail a little later


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah man, have thrown in a little dbol and shit has gone wild
> 
> Will update in more detail a little later




Uh oh the Capt has gone wild, pull out your cameras boys!!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 5, 2011)

I have 1 shot of tren left..... 

Besides the 40ml I have in the safe...


Time for me to get off the tren train. You can ride that bitch solo now Capt'n. Have FUN!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2011)

ok, threw in these 30mg dbol caps about 2 weeks ago. Started to blow up pretty quick and it's blown my diet out with insaitable hunger.

BP rocketed up in the 1st 5 days but has settled down a bit, Im taking cycle support which should be helping.

Previously I was running my aromasin at 12.5mg x2 EW, it was all I needed. Ive upped to 25mg ED and it's just starting to get the bloat under control.

Ive put on 2kg, a fair bit of that water, but strength and pumps a fkg nuts. Also tren sides have subsided somewhat, except the nightsweats.

Ill keep running the dbol and the tren till the end of October. Im going to reel the diet back in to carb cycling, I think thats going to be the hard part as my cravings are mostly sugar-related  . .  it's weird, mostly for deserts. I've found a good substitute by mixing Synthe-6 cookies and cream with cottage cheese 

Will see how things fare in a week or so.


----------



## jimm (Oct 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> ok, threw in these 30mg dbol caps about 2 weeks ago. Started to blow up pretty quick and it's blown my diet out with insaitable hunger.
> 
> BP rocketed up in the 1st 5 days but has settled down a bit, Im taking cycle support which should be helping.
> 
> ...


 
that syntha 6 is fucking discusting man i had that flavour and i couldnt drink it


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

jimm said:


> that syntha 6 is fucking discusting man i had that flavour and i couldnt drink it


 

Fuck is wrong with you? It tastes like a Hersey's Cookies and Cream bar. Mabye you got something else. Those little black cookie pieces taste like oreos


----------



## suprfast (Oct 6, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Fuck is wrong with you? It tastes like a Hersey's Cookies and Cream bar. Mabye you got something else. Those little black cookie pieces taste like oreos



I hate all of you lactose digesting fucks.  Im stuck drinking super expensive boring ass shit.


----------



## jimm (Oct 6, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Fuck is wrong with you? It tastes like a Hersey's Cookies and Cream bar. Mabye you got something else. Those little black cookie pieces taste like oreos


 

I never knew hersays cookies tasted like ass.. not my cup of joe


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

jimm said:


> I never knew hersays cookies tasted like ass.. not my cup of joe


 

Weird bro. Don't get me wrong it's not my favorite, but it's not bad by anymeans. I've had MUCCCCH worse. What's your fav? 

I always get the syntha 5lb'rs in vanilla. Thinking about trying their chocolate but you can just add cocoa to the vanilla and have choclate.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2011)

This threads about gears goddamit!


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

CANDY BARS!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 6, 2011)

Littering and...Littering and...


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 6, 2011)

any pic updates cap?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2011)

Check these out . . . not pumped, but i did have a good chest/back session this morning. I hold water (GDI!) badly around my mid-section.

Have put on some good size on my quads this year 

Current weight 105kg . . post dbol I will drop the water and cut, should finish a lean 102-103kg


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 7, 2011)

nice bro! 
dbol adds bloat like no other ha


----------



## jimm (Oct 7, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Weird bro. Don't get me wrong it's not my favorite, but it's not bad by anymeans. I've had MUCCCCH worse. What's your fav?
> 
> I always get the syntha 5lb'rs in vanilla. Thinking about trying their chocolate but you can just add cocoa to the vanilla and have choclate.


 

This stuff i had called reflex was banana flavour that was pretty nice man i found that syntha six was way to thick made me feel sick that cookie and cream really didnt work for me probly cause im not the biggest chocolate or cream fan but it sounded so delicious when i purchased it, ive been using really cheap ass stuff chocolate flavour (was out of work and broke for a while) u know the super market shite poor quality but tastes good and protein is protein ey? on that note i jus been paid and im off to spend some money on sum good quality protein tomoro ohh and ill stop speaking about protien shakes on a gears thread now! lol u can stick ur syntha 6 up your arse hahah


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn we're like the same exact size. Quads look nice.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2011)

jimm said:


> This stuff i had called reflex was banana flavour that was pretty nice man i found that syntha six was way to thick made me feel sick that cookie and cream really didnt work for me probly cause im not the biggest chocolate or cream fan but it sounded so delicious when i purchased it, ive been using really cheap ass stuff chocolate flavour (was out of work and broke for a while) u know the super market shite poor quality but tastes good and protein is protein ey? on that note i jus been paid and im off to spend some money on sum good quality protein tomoro ohh and ill stop speaking about protien shakes on a gears thread now! lol u can stick ur syntha 6 up your arse hahah


 
I dont drink synthe6, just mix it it with oats or cottage cheese.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 7, 2011)

Sick legs capt'n. How much do you squat with those monsters?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Sick legs capt'n. How much do you squat with those monsters?


 
would you believe Im only squating 350lbs? 

All my lifts are piss weak. I deadlift about 350-360, lucky to bench 220lbs.

My strength:size ratio is screwy. I guess it's better than the other way round.


----------



## scwarzenegger (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Captn, Im on tren a and test p right now, only been at it for a few days(already had one trencough).
I do 60mg tren ED, and test 100mg EOD. I got the test in 1ml amps so that why iI dont take it ED.
Do you think this is a good dosage? This is my first time with tren!
Im 46, about 95kg 186cm, Bf probably around 16-17%. Have numerous cycles behind me.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> would you believe Im only squating 350lbs?
> 
> All my lifts are piss weak. I deadlift about 350-360, lucky to bench 220lbs.
> 
> My strength:size ratio is screwy. I guess it's better than the other way round.



Well, 350 for a squat isn't bad. It depends more on your form, how low you go, etc. I've seen guys squatting 500 but they go down like only 3 inches, I'm like I can get more from 225 than you idiots get from 500.

Same thing with bench, I've seen too many guys go heavy but their body starts curving upward. You don't hit your chest really well if you dont stay flat on the bench.


----------



## USMC (Oct 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Weird bro. Don't get me wrong it's not my favorite, but it's not bad by anymeans. I've had MUCCCCH worse. What's your fav?
> 
> I always get the syntha 5lb'rs in vanilla. Thinking about trying their chocolate but you can just add cocoa to the vanilla and have choclate.


 
Not meaning to continue the thread jack on syntha 6 but had to throw in my .02  The strawberry mixed with OJ is mmm mmm good!

Continued to subscribed to this thread, also on a tren kick and gathering info for my spring cycle.


----------



## Saney (Oct 9, 2011)

The Captn is small and Unjerked to say the least


----------



## pieguy (Oct 9, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Well, 350 for a squat isn't bad. It depends more on your form, how low you go, etc. I've seen guys squatting 500 but they go down like only 3 inches, I'm like I can get more from 225 than you idiots get from 500.
> 
> Same thing with bench, I've seen too many guys go heavy but their body starts curving upward. You don't hit your chest really well if you dont stay flat on the bench.



Depends what ur goals are for benching. Powerlifting bench requires a back arch and tucked elbows. Ur not doing it for the chest isolation, just maximal weight.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 9, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Depends what ur goals are for benching. Powerlifting bench requires a back arch and tucked elbows. Ur not doing it for the chest isolation, just maximal weight.



yeah, i understand the powerlifting aspect but how many true powerlifters do you see at a gym? most guys are just doing that to stroke their ego


----------



## suprfast (Oct 9, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> yeah, i understand the powerlifting aspect but how many true powerlifters do you see at a gym? most guys are just doing that to stroke their ego



I saw a guy arching his back in the gym two days ago pressing a whopping 225lbs.  I was so stoked that I immediately had to go back to my 455lb dead lifts.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 9, 2011)

Doesn't matter really if ur pressing 135 or 315. PLing bench is just better at moving weight and is better on your joints provided ur grip isn't too overboard. For developing muscle, u can take your back and lower body out of it or even switch to guillotine presses. Or do heavy db pressing. Traditional bbing bench is the king of shoulder injuries so know what ur getting in to.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 9, 2011)

Saney said:


> The Captn is small and Unjerked to say the least


----------



## suprfast (Oct 9, 2011)

dumbbells baby.  zero issues ever.  The second I grab a barbell I feel my shoulder getting ready to click and fail.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2011)

scwarzenegger said:


> Hi Captn, Im on tren a and test p right now, only been at it for a few days(already had one trencough).
> I do 60mg tren ED, and test 100mg EOD. I got the test in 1ml amps so that why iI dont take it ED.
> Do you think this is a good dosage? This is my first time with tren!
> Im 46, about 95kg 186cm, Bf probably around 16-17%. Have numerous cycles behind me.



Sound good to me, how does it feel?

Highly recommend carb cycling to get that bf down.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2011)

suprfast said:


> dumbbells baby.  zero issues ever.  The second I grab a barbell I feel my shoulder getting ready to click and fail.



I hate the bar as well. I've been benching lately for a change, but the db work far better for me.

I'm a stickler for form, as an older lifter you need to be sensible about it.


----------



## jimm (Oct 9, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Depends what ur goals are for benching. Powerlifting bench requires a back arch and tucked elbows. Ur not doing it for the chest isolation, just maximal weight.


 

I hear ya fuck what any one says i know how to isolate a muscle i also love just goin as heavy as i can on bench and fucking isolation out the window depends how strong am feelin both are good!


----------



## jimm (Oct 9, 2011)

suprfast said:


> I saw a guy arching his back in the gym two days ago pressing a whopping 225lbs. I was so stoked that I immediately had to go back to my 455lb dead lifts.


 
aww thats pretty cute bro.. theres guys in my gym that think there better then others due to the mass they have and the fact they can lift more thing is these guys are the ones crrying about 30%bf looking like big balloons (no definition) and just look plain crap.. and weight is nothing in bodybuilding it all depends like if i saw a kid say weighing 165 blasting out 225 on the bench ( back arched or not) i would giv im props but if i saw some fat fucker soaring over 220lbs proceed to lift the same or slightly over i wouldnt be impressed.. power to weight ratio.... jus sayin


----------



## pieguy (Oct 10, 2011)

Weight is something in bodybuilding. Even the weakest IFBB bodybuilders are still strong as fuck and make 95% of the lifters on this board look like teen wannabees. Hell, Hidetada Yamagishi, whose only 5'5" seated bb presses 315lbs for 10 reps and can squat 500-600lbs ass to grass for 10+ reps.

Your body isn't going to grow without a need to move heavier weights so 225lb bench for 8 isn't going to cut it for long. Neither is a 315 lb squat for a few reps.


----------



## scwarzenegger (Oct 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Sound good to me, how does it feel?
> 
> Highly recommend carb cycling to get that bf down.


Well only been at it for almost a week now, but the tren feels already different than any of the compounds Ive tried before. Not to mention some pain after inj. And I start to sweat already, but I even sweat from test...so...
And yeah I know, I work on the bf!
But 60mg tren ed and test 100 eod is ok? If the tren dont bite then try to get it up a little, yes?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2011)

scwarzenegger said:


> Well only been at it for almost a week now, but the tren feels already different than any of the compounds Ive tried before. Not to mention some pain after inj. And I start to sweat already, but I even sweat from test...so...
> And yeah I know, I work on the bf!
> But 60mg tren ed and test 100 eod is ok? If the tren dont bite then try to get it up a little, yes?



Depends on your tolerance for tren. 60mg ED is a decent dose, so if it's your 1st run no real need to increase it.

I take it you have caber or prami?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 10, 2011)

jimm said:


> aww thats pretty cute bro.. theres guys in my gym that think there better then others due to the mass they have and the fact they can lift more thing is these guys are the ones crrying about 30%bf looking like big balloons (no definition) and just look plain crap.. and weight is nothing in bodybuilding it all depends like if i saw a kid say weighing 165 blasting out 225 on the bench ( back arched or not) i would giv im props but if i saw some fat fucker soaring over 220lbs proceed to lift the same or slightly over i wouldnt be impressed.. power to weight ratio.... jus sayin



Kind of lost on what you are trying to say.  

I see no reason to arch the back at 225lbs.  I doubt there is some written rule but form is everything.  Learn the basics before going to an advanced PL motion.  

As far as power to weight ratio, its really hard to be judgmental on this.  P/W Ratio might apply to cars or to the elite, but the average user in the gym?  Oh well, off to take a muscle tech protein shake.  I heard they will make me strong and get all cut up.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 10, 2011)

It doesn't matter if ur pressing 135 or 315. Pl form is just safer and u can train to move more weight. U can train for strength or for hypertrophy. Ur form dictates ur goals. 

Just cause u don't like a back arch doesn't mean it's not a good idea to use it. U can always go back to guillotine presses or bbing bench pressing after ur comfortable with your str levels. 

Same idea with low bar and high bar squats. One isolates legs better and he other lifts heavier weight. Both have merit.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I hate the bar as well. I've been benching lately for a change, but the db work far better for me.
> 
> I'm a stickler for form, as an older lifter you need to be sensible about it.



I agree!  Dumbbells seem to give me better muscle definition.  Plus with the bar when another side is strong then it tends to do most of the work not allowing for equal build.  


God Bless
Chris


----------



## suprfast (Oct 10, 2011)

pieguy said:


> It doesn't matter if ur pressing 135 or 315. Pl form is just safer and u can train to move more weight. U can train for strength or for hypertrophy. Ur form dictates ur goals.
> 
> Just cause u don't like a back arch doesn't mean it's not a good idea to use it. U can always go back to guillotine presses or bbing bench pressing after ur comfortable with your str levels.
> 
> Same idea with low bar and high bar squats. One isolates legs better and he other lifts heavier weight. Both have merit.



Didn't know that.  Thanks for the tidbit of info.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like I hit the AIs to hard : achey elbow joints and a drop in libido. Dried out nicely thou.

Another 3 weeks to go. Going to diet hard the next 10 days.


----------



## Saney (Oct 11, 2011)

i'm over eating (like always) and getting heavy!!!

up to 241lbs!

My dose is 80mg Test and 65mg Tren Ace ED.. Not a bad dose!


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 12, 2011)

Saney said:


> i'm over eating (like always) and getting heavy!!!
> 
> up to 241lbs!
> 
> My dose is 80mg Test and 65mg Tren Ace ED.. Not a bad dose!


yer sitting right on my weight there bigsby. you showing abs or chunky monkey?


----------



## SFW (Oct 12, 2011)

He neatly shaves his stomach fur into a sixpack. As do i.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> He neatly shaves his stomach fur into a sixpack. As do i.



Is that how you guys do it? I just spray paint abs onto my stomach......


----------



## jimm (Oct 12, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Weight is something in bodybuilding. Even the weakest IFBB bodybuilders are still strong as fuck and make 95% of the lifters on this board look like teen wannabees. Hell, Hidetada Yamagishi, whose only 5'5" seated bb presses 315lbs for 10 reps and can squat 500-600lbs ass to grass for 10+ reps.
> 
> Your body isn't going to grow without a need to move heavier weights so 225lb bench for 8 isn't going to cut it for long. Neither is a 315 lb squat for a few reps.


 

yeah weight is something in bodybuilding its not every thing tho. 

In powerlifting yeah weight is everything.. but not bodybuilding... just sayin


----------



## Saney (Oct 12, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> yer sitting right on my weight there bigsby. you showing abs or chunky monkey?



chunky monkey


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 12, 2011)

Cap,

I'm sure you've ran tren in the past but I started to break out this week after I stopped running it. Maybe consider tapering your dose down so it's not such a big swing in blood levels? Just a thought I had. I also lost a few pounds. FUCKKKK.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2011)

I run perma-cycles, PCT is for fags


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2011)

Finishing dbol toms, it's given me shortness of breath and lethargy. On the flipside hit some PBs on most major lifts. 375lb on squat was stoked with.

I'm about 230lbs, expect to lose a little water post cycle

Will be finished tren this week too, I'm gonna keep eating big and clean all week before cruising for a few weeks on a maintenance diet.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 22, 2011)

Delts looking good!


----------



## SFW (Oct 22, 2011)

Wtf is he hiding behind his back? 


Ur delts are more pronounced with seperation. What do u plan on cruising with? I have 8 more wks until i blast. Ill prob die this blast but w.e.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2011)

SFW said:


> Wtf is he hiding behind his back?
> 
> 
> Ur delts are more pronounced with seperation. What do u plan on cruising with? 8 wks until i blast. Ill prob die this blast but w.e


 
My shake-weight is back there 

 . . I was thinking 300mg test E . .  whats your blast looking like SFW?


----------



## SFW (Oct 23, 2011)

A dirty bulk w/ Phera 1-4, Test, tren, mast, some igf...and another oral to finish off with. Prob moor phera.


----------



## Saney (Oct 23, 2011)

Why not end your cycle with a little oral winny?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 23, 2011)

Saney said:


> Why not end your cycle with a little oral winny?



He ends all his cycles with some sort of oral. 

That thing on your back might be a German.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 23, 2011)

need to see you on a scale to beleive 230


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> A dirty bulk w/ Phera 1-4, Test, tren, mast, some igf...and another oral to finish off with. Prob moor phera.


Moor Phera, is that some kind of arabic phera or do you just not know how to spell.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> Moor Phera, is that some kind of arabic phera or do you just not know how to spell.



STFU OnPoint 

.... Anywho last day of tren. Had 1.2 ml so no point splitting it. 

Had a good SFW ... My skinny pipe cleaner-esque girl arms managed to pump out 6 reps of 100 dbs... Pitiful maybe but a win nonetheless.

.... I'm off to shave my balls. Fuck you all and thanks for following


----------



## suprfast (Oct 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> STFU OnPoint
> 
> .... Anywho last day of tren. Had 1.2 ml so no point splitting it.
> 
> ...



Straight razor or you are a pussy.  On second thought, throw some rubbing alcohol on them then just strike a match.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Straight razor or you are a pussy. On second thought, throw some rubbing alcohol on them then just strike a match.


 
 . . they are small and atrophied, but I'd still like to keep them


----------



## suprfast (Oct 27, 2011)

Noob question.  Since you are finishing up how long before you can dive back into something?  Does the time on = time off still apply(I see you are not running PCT for fags).

Just trying to learn.  Wishing I didnt do a test only cycle for my first, but happy I broke my hymen.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll prob take 8-10 weeks off. 12 on the outside.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, 120mg of tren ace may not have been such a crash-hot idea.... Flushes and BP through the roof


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking good Cap.  You do have girly arms though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Looking good Cap.  You do have girly arms though.



Yeah I know .....a trade off for a big cock


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2011)

ecock claims....you are just getting desperate now


----------



## Grozny (Oct 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Finishing dbol toms, it's given me shortness of breath and lethargy. On the flipside hit some PBs on most major lifts. 375lb on squat was stoked with.
> 
> I'm about 230lbs, expect to lose a little water post cycle
> 
> Will be finished tren this week too, I'm gonna keep eating big and clean all week before cruising for a few weeks on a maintenance diet.



  shoulders are pretty ripped


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ecock claims....you are just getting desperate now



You really want to see my dong?


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 17, 2011)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## BigBird (Nov 17, 2011)

230lbs?  How tall are you?  If I remember correctly, you mentioned at one point that you are well over 6'; such as 6'2 or 3"?  Muscle separation is very good.  A lot of guys I know cannot get ripped delts; they get big delts but not ripped.  The ripped delt look is definately "in."  Nothing compares to Tren when it comes to dropping BF and improving LBM.  Love it love it, hate it but love it.  My BP is probably at LEAST borderline hypertension.  Gonna cruise at some point b/c I don't believe in PCT, lol.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Nov 17, 2011)

Since the ripped delt look is in I'm going to be rocking a man tube top this winter and give a slew of hood rats the aids.  Jeez cap u must workout or somethin


----------



## BigBird (Nov 17, 2011)

EATSCHILDREN said:


> Since the ripped delt look is in I'm going to be rocking a man tube top this winter and give a slew of hood rats the aids. Jeez cap u must workout or somethin


 

lol - not unless them hood rats give you the AIDS first!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2011)

BigBird said:


> 230lbs? How tall are you? If I remember correctly, you mentioned at one point that you are well over 6'; such as 6'2 or 3"? Muscle separation is very good. A lot of guys I know cannot get ripped delts; they get big delts but not ripped. The ripped delt look is definately "in." Nothing compares to Tren when it comes to dropping BF and improving LBM. Love it love it, hate it but love it. My BP is probably at LEAST borderline hypertension. Gonna cruise at some point b/c I don't believe in PCT, lol.


 

6'2", correct. My limbs are long, especially arms so yes, in some ways KOS is correct, arms are 'skinny' 

Post cycle cruise Ive dropped about 5lbs, so 225lbs is the current weight. Havent dropped much strength and vascularity which is good.

I'll tell you what, Ive had the post-tren blues the past 2-3 weeks. Fucking emotional nearly as bad as PCT!


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 6'2", correct. My limbs are long, especially arms so yes, in some ways KOS is correct, arms are 'skinny'
> 
> Post cycle cruise Ive dropped about 5lbs, so 225lbs is the current weight. Havent dropped much strength and vascularity which is good.
> 
> I'll tell you what, Ive had the post-tren blues the past 2-3 weeks. Fucking emotional nearly as bad as PCT!



How much test are you cruising on?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2011)

300 pw, last weeks was only 200, may have been too low


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, you probably won't have no more "blues" with higher test.


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 17, 2011)

do u think its best if doing a pct to maybe stop the tren earlier then the test to prevent this or is it pretty much same as pct feeling so doesnt matter u gotta go through it


----------



## Rednack (Nov 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 6'2", correct. My limbs are long, especially arms so yes, in some ways KOS is correct, arms are 'skinny'
> 
> Post cycle cruise Ive dropped about 5lbs, so 225lbs is the current weight. Havent dropped much strength and vascularity which is good.
> 
> I'll tell you what, Ive had the post-tren blues the past 2-3 weeks. Fucking emotional nearly as bad as PCT!


shoot about 400mg of tren e with a low dose of test a week and then tell me about an emotional train wreck..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2011)

antonoverlord said:


> do u think its best if doing a pct to maybe stop the tren earlier then the test to prevent this or is it pretty much same as pct feeling so doesnt matter u gotta go through it


 
I did a full week of 400mg test past the tren, then a weekly shot of 200mg for 2 weeks as I still had test in the system.

I wouldnt have thought it was purely a low test issue, maybe it is. Tren is strong gears, so it's no surprising if things are out of balance for a while, even when crusing.

OMG I would be suicidal going into PCT after that run


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 6'2", correct. My limbs are long, especially arms so yes, in some ways KOS is correct, arms are 'skinny'
> 
> Post cycle cruise Ive dropped about 5lbs, so 225lbs is the current weight. Havent dropped much strength and vascularity which is good.
> 
> I'll tell you what, Ive had the post-tren blues the past 2-3 weeks. Fucking emotional nearly as bad as PCT!


 yeah...only your arms are skinny



im not being sarcastic at all


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah...only your arms are skinny
> 
> 
> 
> im not being sarcastic at all


 
I thought you said I had jacked legz goddamit!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2011)

yes you indeed have one developed bodypart out of an entire body.....maybe you should try muscle tech?


----------



## Rednack (Nov 17, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yes you indeed have one developed bodypart out of an entire body.....maybe you should try muscle tech?


You're all one size there biggin...fat all over, kinda like the michilin tire man or pillsbury dough boy..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You're all one size there biggin...fat all over, kinda like the michilin tire man or pillsbury dough boy..


my most recent....dont talk about it
just be about it son...daddy didnt raise no punk...loud mouth cocksucker hiding behind his comp screen


the captn may be a a bean pole but i got respect for him....he aint hidin like you...or running his dicksucker like you continue to do.....mamma must be proud


----------



## suprfast (Nov 17, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my most recent....dont talk about it
> just be about it son...daddy didnt raise no punk...loud mouth cocksucker hiding behind his comp screen
> 
> 
> the captn may be a a bean pole but i got respect for him....he aint hidin like you...or running his dicksucker like you continue to do.....mamma must be proud



ahhh shit son, you are leaning out from those videos you posted.

I resent what you said, no one has respect for Captn.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2011)

i sure hope so


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah there is a BIG difference in muscle size if you are stronger. There is a different way of training heavy for bodybuilding than power lifting with tempo,reps, and number of bodyparts, form, ect. But Jay Cutler can lift much heavier if he wanted to, and he used to, and still does but not as often. I think at his stage he's worried about injury prevention. I like tren, but EQ or deca is just great also. Test is the true big boy, but must be on it without breaks for loooong times. I do not recommend this but it is a fact. Also I hate guys that don't rest long enough inbetween sets. Their just doing fucking aerobics with weights. Diet is a BIG deal.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yes you indeed have one developed bodypart out of an entire body.....maybe you should try muscle tech?



Maybe moar gears is in order.... Fml


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 18, 2011)

na, you look good, for your age. HAHA


----------

